# i shipped 3 marbled crayfish internatioanl will they live



## samuelchandool (Mar 26, 2011)

these creatures have not eaten for 3 days before the trip also they will be in shipment for 9 days so im not sure if they will live or not i put them in kordon breather bags with foaming and rapped the box tight


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Method of shipping? UPS/FedEx/Dhl?

What country? Did you declare it to customs?
Do you need a permit to export?

What are you putting into the kordon breather bags?
Moss?

There are plenty of buyers here in the USA, why ship overseas?


----------



## samuelchandool (Mar 26, 2011)

actually i shipping them to my home in guyana because i love them it takes 5 days from the us tp guyana i did no tuse any shipping company of the name u gave it was air cargoed them i put the marbled crayfish in to the kordon bag with a stem of grass

i am going to get it declared in customers its not illegal in y country i checked


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cordon bags tend to bust open when the pressure changes (airplane asc/descending). But it is about 1 in 50 bags so you have a chance. Especially if you have not tied up the bags to feel hard to the touch. The bags need to be lose - not feeling like an inflated hard baloon.

Providing there are no temp. extremes the crayfish will arrive just fine, even after 9 days in transit. No problem.

--Nikolay


----------



## samuelchandool (Mar 26, 2011)

niko thanks so much well im not sure about the temperature its going to a warm location and i also heard its cold in the us so it might be a little cold but it was packed in a box then another box so it might be okay i will be sure to let you know tommorow


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

niko said:


> Cordon bags tend to bust open when the pressure changes...


niko (as usual) hit the nail on the head with that commend. I had 8 crayfish airmailed from Germany to NYC and the shipper must of tied one bag to tight with water and it arrived broken. He put 2 crayfish in each bag, then bound each bag in the center (like hourglasses) - effectively separating the crayfish during transport - a clever idea to be sure, but it left the bag under too much pressure. Thankfully they used filter cotton inside each bag section which retained enough moisture to keep the crayfish alive through his 10 day ordeal. obviously all fish and some shrimp would not have been so lucky.


----------



## samuelchandool (Mar 26, 2011)

i just got some bad news instead of 5 days it will take 6 days also i put the crays 1 per kordon bag and i put a bit grass does the grass help put oxygen in the water and get ride of carbon dixoide im not sure i just did it and i left a bit air in the bag not much because kordon breather bags dodnt need air i then i tied the bags not tight and then i put all tree bags in a box

im really worried still i dont want them to die


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

samuelchandool said:


> i just got some bad news instead of 5 days it will take 6 days also i put the crays 1 per kordon bag and i put a bit grass does the grass help put oxygen in the water and get ride of carbon dixoide im not sure i just did it and i left a bit air in the bag not much because kordon breather bags dodnt need air i then i tied the bags not tight and then i put all tree bags in a box
> 
> im really worried still i dont want them to die


oh jeez, they'll be fine. i'd be more worried about how well you insulated and how well the package is handled. crayfish tend to be EXTREMELY hardy. i don't even acclimate my crayfish, i just drop them into the tank and they're fine. define "grass"... i would have put something like guppy grass or hornwort, but like stated before they will live with pretty much anything. as a general rule, when packing things you shouldn't leave any air nor should it be taut. it should be like a deflated balloon.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Grass won't create oxygen in the dark. Do you know anything about photosynthesis?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^very true, people put plants while shipping for the critters to hold onto.


----------



## samuelchandool (Mar 26, 2011)

ok people so i will be getting the package today i hope they are alive i will let you know


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

samuelchandool said:


> ok people so i will be getting the package today i hope they are alive i will let you know


did tey make it???


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yes they did.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol.


----------

